# How to build this..... Brett



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I am a dummy when it comes to this fiberglass stuff. Brett I really like this idea of yours but how would I build it out of fiberglass? Can sheets be layered together to make a stiff panel or would I need to build from plywood then cover in fiberglass.










Sorry to be so dumb about this stuff!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Build it out of plywood and then cover in glass. Would be an easy project, look up my topic on how to make epoxy fillets.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks firecat, 

How many layers of fiberglass cloth should be used on something like this? Can I run the glass cloth down to the floor a couple of inches to attach it all to the floor instead of screwing it down? To kinda make it look seamless like you would see on a Gheenoe box or something like that.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a multitude of solutions for this project.
Build from Starboard and angle aluminum or build from wood,
then mechanically fasten to runners fiberglassed to the deck.
Build from wood, cover in fiberglass, then glass to the deck.
Build from fiberglass panels, then glass to the deck.
Build a disposable mold, layup in fiberglass, glass to deck.
Glassing to the deck is the easy part.
By the time you get done building the grab
you'll have enough experience to bond it to the deck.
Avoid drilling through your deck, less chance of leaks forming.


----------

